# Help w/ my first fattie



## njsmoker83 (Oct 19, 2010)

Hey guys, I have finally smoked my pork, poultry, and beef.  The only thing left on my list is a Fattie.  I am going to make a cheese steak fattie (ribeye, onion, pepper, cheese).  I have read up on them but the only question I have is about the temp that you pull it.  I am going to use turkey sausage (any suggestions?).  Do i go by the temp of the inside of the fattie?  I assume when the filling reaches the desired temp the outside is cooked.


----------



## eman (Oct 19, 2010)

I run them to 165/ 170internal.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Oct 19, 2010)

eman said:


> I run them to 165/ 170internal.


Thanks.... And do you recommend a brand of sausage for the outside?


----------



## mr mac (Oct 20, 2010)

I personally like Jimmie Dean but every once in a while I'll grab a Bob Evans.


----------



## eman (Oct 20, 2010)

Same here, J.D,

 Last bob evans i got was real wet.


----------



## sqwib (Oct 20, 2010)

njsmoker83 said:


> Hey guys, I have finally smoked my pork, poultry, and beef.  The only thing left on my list is a Fattie.  I am going to make a cheese steak fattie (ribeye, onion, pepper, cheese).  I have read up on them but the only question I have is about the temp that you pull it.  I am going to use turkey sausage (any suggestions?).  Do i go by the temp of the inside of the fattie?  I assume when the filling reaches the desired temp the outside is cooked.


Here is a Philly Cheesesteak Fattie I did a few weeks back.

Family loved it.
[h3]Philly Fattie[/h3]








[Sqwibs Own]

*Philly Cheesesteak with Bacon and Fried Onions.*




Ingredients

·          4 slices Provolone

·          6 slices American Cheese

·          1 Pillsbury Classic Pizza Crust or Thin Pizza Crust

·          5 pieces of Beef Chip Steaks

·          ½ an onion chopped

·          1 lb of bacon

Preparation

·    Set out 3 pieces of Provolone   cheeses to come up to room temperature

·    Lay out 3 pieces of Beef Chip steaks on aluminum foil overlapping by 1 inch and allow to thaw.

·    Cook 4 slices of bacon until crispy set aside, sauté chopped onions set aside Cook 2 slices of Beef chip steaks, chopped, place in fridge.

·    Layout an 8” x 8” Bacon weave on plastic wrap.

·    When the beef chip steaks are pliable, place 2 slices Provolone cheese on top of the Beef chip steak, remove the onions, cooked steak and bacon from the fridge and place on top of the Provolone cheese, make sure to leave 1” space on all 4 sides flatten as much as possible.

·    Place 2 - 3 slices of American cheese and 2 more provolone slices on top of cooked meat * Tip, tear up the cheese for better rolling

·    Using the plastic wrap FOLD the fattie tuck in side.

·    Place the rolled Beef Chip Steak on one end of the bacon weave and roll tightly, tucking in the sides.

·    Smoke at 225 250 for 2 -3 hours.

·    Preheat oven to 350, roll out pizza dough place 3 slices of American cheese in center of dough, place Fattie top side down in center of pizza dough,tuck in sides and roll up ends.

The seam will be at the top, so when placing onto cookie sheet roll over so seam is on the bottom make sure seam is at the bottom, bake until crust is golden brown. Approximately 20 minutes.


----------



## mballi3011 (Oct 20, 2010)

Need I say more??? I think that Sqwib has just about said it all. Great tutorial by the way. Now that should be in Wiki for sure.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Oct 20, 2010)

Wow thanks a lot guys.  That was really helpful, I'll make sure I post the Q on sunday when I do it.


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 20, 2010)

There you go NJ smoker,

I agree with mballi --- SQWIB said it all.

You, SQWIB, and I have first hand knowledge of great cheesesteaks.

They gotta even be better SQWIB's way!

Bear


----------



## njsmoker83 (Oct 20, 2010)

One last thing.... I have Pecan, Apple, Hickory, and Mesq wood chunks.  Which would you recommend using?


----------



## pokey (Oct 21, 2010)

There are as many different kinds of fatties as there are opinions. I like to use almost any kind of sausage I can get either in patties or otherwise outside of casings. I've used lamb sausage to make Greek fatties, Italian sausage to make, well, Italian fatties, breakfast sausage is good for almost anythinng, ground beef was good for bacon cheeseburger fatties, SQWIB used chip steak. It doesn't matter because it all depends on what you're going for.

But keep looking around for inspiration. After seeing a post here, I came up with the idea of doing a Greek fatty the other day, lamb sausage filled with feta, calamata olives, stuffed with garlic, caper berries and rosemary. It went in the freezer, so we haven't eaten it yet. After looking at SQWIB's post above (very nice, BTW!), I might try wrapping philo dough around one and baking it to finish it off. Served with a little tzatziki, yumm!

It's all good!


----------



## Bearcarver (Oct 21, 2010)

If I were you, I'd try anything but Mesquite. I only say that because of what I have heard. I am a smoke freak (can't get enough smoke), and I still have not tried Mesquite. I will eventually try it, but it would not be on my first Fatty.

My personal favorites are Hickory, Apple, and Cherry.

Bear


----------



## rbranstner (Oct 21, 2010)

Fatty's are wonderful you can put just about anything you can possible think of inside of them. I can't wait to see how your first one comes out.


----------



## kansascitybbq (Oct 21, 2010)

Mesquite has a high acid content and can come off a little bitter.  I use apple and oak for fatties myself, but if you have apple and pecan that would go great!


----------



## njsmoker83 (Oct 21, 2010)

KansasCityBBQ said:


> Mesquite has a high acid content and can come off a little bitter.  I use apple and oak for fatties myself, but if you have apple and pecan that would go great!


great, two chunks each?


----------



## daddyzaring (Oct 21, 2010)

njsmoker83 said:


> Hey guys, I have finally smoked my pork, poultry, and beef.  The only thing left on my list is a Fattie.  I am going to make a cheese steak fattie (ribeye, onion, pepper, cheese).  I have read up on them but the only question I have is about the temp that you pull it.  I am going to use turkey sausage (any suggestions?).  Do i go by the temp of the inside of the fattie?  I assume when the filling reaches the desired temp the outside is cooked.


Have you ever smoked it after adding the bread dough?  Just curious if it can be done, or if it would come out right?
 


SQWIB said:


> Here is a Philly Cheesesteak Fattie I did a few weeks back.
> 
> Family loved it.
> [h3]Philly Fattie[/h3]
> ...


----------



## sqwib (Oct 22, 2010)

daddyzaring said:


> Have you ever smoked it after adding the bread dough?  Just curious if it can be done, or if it would come out right?


That is on my list, but not for a family meal, it will have to wait until I'm hanging out with my beer drinking buds.

If you do smoke the dough, make sure to bump the temp up to around 300, 275 at the least.

I think the bread may dry out otherwise, I don't know for sure I could be wrong.

I'll be doing a biscuit smoke this weekend with my Chicken Spinoccoli and Chicken Cordon Bleu Fatties, to see how the dough holds up in the smoker.

Flattened out biscuit then smoke Biscuits with garlic, butter, basil and Parmesan.

and a few with pizza sauce Mozzarella and pepperoni.

Looking for quickie type foods to nibble on during long smokes.


----------



## kansascitybbq (Oct 22, 2010)

njsmoker. keep smoking until you reach the desired temp -165 ish. Monitor the crispness of the bacon, if you are at 150 and its getting a little to black take the fattie off and wrap it in foil and put it back on the grill until you get the cooked temp.  Add wood as your smoker needs it, you may have fires, to much oxygen in the chamber etc... Smoke it as long as you can!


----------



## njsmoker83 (Oct 23, 2010)

I just finished making the steak (used ribeye that i sliced paper thin) pepper and onion.  Have them in the fridge for tomorrow.  Prob going to start cooking around 1000 EST.  I'll have updates and Q.


----------



## njsmoker83 (Nov 4, 2010)

Sorry took so long guys, been a very very busy 2 weeks.


----------



## pokey (Nov 4, 2010)

Very nice! I never would have thought a first fatty. The order of the QView was fun, too, kinda like watching a movie backwards.

Great start and thanks for sharing.


----------



## wntrlnd (Nov 4, 2010)

it blows my mind that this is your first fatty!  WOW!

that is one delicious looking fatty, my friend!  first word that popped into my mind when i saw the finished product, interior view, was: succulent!

very nicely done!


----------



## njsmoker83 (Nov 5, 2010)

I was very good.  My son and I ate it all in two days.


----------

